# Ovarian torsion



## pamfaulkner318 (Sep 6, 2011)

Need help with coding the un-torsing of an ovary, any suggestions?


----------



## valleyobgynut (Sep 8, 2011)

There is no code for just untwisting the ovarian torsion so I usually just use the diagnostic laparoscopy 49320 with the ovarian torsion dx code 620.5. Assuming it was laparoscopic.


----------

